# Kapillarsperre



## julinda (12. Jan. 2011)

Hallo Ihr!

Nachdem ich den übernommenen Teich im letzten Jahr leergepumpt hatte, nehmen jetzt die Planungen für den im Frühjahr geplanten Neubau erste Struktur an :smoki

Angelangt bin ich jetzt bei der Kapillarsperre. Immer wieder wird mir gesagt und lese ich, dass die Folie über den Wall gezogen und senkrecht aufgestellt werden muss.

Nun aber finde ich die angehängte Zeichnung, auf weclher eindeutig zu erkennen ist, dass das Ende der Folie eingegraben wurde. Was ist denn nun richtig 

Zur Erklärung: 2 = Folie; 3 = Sand

Vielen Dank für eure Mithilfe


----------



## Wanderra (12. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kapillarsperre*

Hallo.........?

So wie auf der Zeichnung hab ich das auch mal gemacht, das war auch ein Grund das ich meinen Teich schon nach einem Jahr wieder umgebaut habe.
Nach dem es mehrere Tage stark geregnet hatte, ist mir Erdreich in den Teich gespühlt.
Da die Erde auch noch mit Dünger angereichert war, kannst Du Dir sicher vorstellen wie nach kurzer Zeit mein Wasser ausgesehen hat. Es hat trotz öfteren Teilwasserwechsel, sehr lange gedauert bis ich die Nährstoffe aus dem Teich hatte.
Beim Umbau hab ich die Folie dann senkrecht, am Rand fixiert.

Gruß Jens


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (12. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kapillarsperre*

Hi Julinda,

nicht eingraben, sondern hochstellen - ich habe den gleichen Fehler gemacht siehe hier - kann hier ein Saugproblem entstehen ?


----------



## julinda (12. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kapillarsperre*

Hi Ralf! Hi Wanderra!

Vielen vielen Dank! Habs mir schon fast gedacht


----------



## Joachim (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kapillarsperre*

Guten Morgen,

eine kurze Zwischenfrage: @Julinda Ist die oben angehängte Grafik von dir oder "woanders" her? Stichwort Copyright...


----------



## julinda (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kapillarsperre*

Guten Morgen Joachim!

nene, so künstlerisch bin ich dann doch nicht begabt  ist aus einem Infoflyer; von daher auch kein Copyright


----------



## Joachim (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kapillarsperre*

... ich glaub da liegst du falsch - Nur weils ein Flyer ist und kein Copyright explizit vermerkt ist, ist es nicht gleich frei verwendbar. Schau bitte ob du nicht doch selbst was zeichnest (und dann zB. abfotografierst). 
Ich kann es dir dann auch in den ursprünglichen Beitrag hochladen.


----------



## julinda (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kapillarsperre*

Hey Joachim!

Ich glaube, dass unsere Ansichten insoweit dann doch auseinander gehen :shock

Aber ist egal; versuche ich es halt das nächste mal mit Worten zu umschreiben - obwohl das mit dem abfotografieren echt ne gute Idee ist 

Gruß


----------



## Annett (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kapillarsperre*

Hallo Julinda.
[OT]
Nichts gegen Deine Ansicht....
Jedoch sind in diesem Forum als allererstes wir in der Haftung.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19970
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deutsches_Urheberrecht#Inhalt_des_Urheberrechts

Am besten mal in Ruhe durchlesen und dabei daran denken, dass auch diese Zeichnung irgendwann mal irgendwer gezeichnet und ein Unternehmen diesen "Urheber" dafür entlohnt hat. Du jedoch nicht. [/OT]

Ansonsten noch zum eigentlichen Thema:

Die Folie gehört am Rand senkrecht aufgestellt und gut "befestigt", damit sie nicht nach wenigen Monaten doch wieder flach auf dem Boden liegt und dann überwuchert oder überspült wird. 
Möglichenkeiten zum Randbau findest Du einmal in den Fachbeiträgen und z.B. in meinem Skizzenalbum.


----------



## julinda (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kapillarsperre*

Hi Annett und alle anderen!!

Soooo, bitte nicht lachen!!!! Habe mich mal an einer Zeichnung versucht 

Also (ich hoffe wirklich, man kanns zumindest einigermaßen erkennen: Braun = Teich; Schwarz = Folie; Grün = Rasen), dass die Folie hochgezogen werden muss, weiß ich ja jetzt. Was ist aber mit dem Bereich zwischen Teichende und Anfang der Kapillarsperre? 

1. Wie breit muss dieser Bereich sein? 

2. Dann liegen ja zumindest ein paar Zentimeter der Folie frei und sind der UV Strahlung ausgesetzt. Muss ich da ne Steinfolie oder Ufermatte drauflegen? Kann ich auch einfach nur Steine verwenden oder nimmt die Folie dadurch Schaden? Gibt es nicht vielleicht doch noch ne Alt.?

Ich weiß: Das sind alles verdammt dumme Fragen; aber ich hoffe echt auf eure Hilfe


----------



## Annett (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kapillarsperre*

Hi julinda.

Du MUSST doch nicht unbedingt die Folie über so einen Wall ziehen. 
Das macht man vor allem, wenn man einen Ufergraben + UferWALL baut (Naturagart-Prinzip). 

Schau mal die anderen Skizze in dem verlinkten Album an! Da gibt es jede Menge andere Möglichkeiten. Wenn der Teich ein flaches Ufer bekommt, dann stellst Du an dessem Ende die Folie senkrecht auf, befestigst sie irgendwie und fertig.


----------



## julinda (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kapillarsperre*

Hi Annett!

Also, ich hab noch mal versucht meine Idee etwas deutlicher zu zeichnen 

Ich hatte vor, *direkt* um den Teichrand einen kleinen Erdwall aufzuschütten, diesen ggf. mit zB Magerbeton etwas zu stabilisieren und über diesen sodann die Folie zu ziehen. *Direkt hinter *diesem kleinen Wall sollte die Folie dann in einen kleinen Graben gelegt und am Ende wieder hochgestellt werden (als Kapillarsperre also). Frage ist halt, wie verdecke ich den Teil der Folie, der auf dem kleinen Wall liegt. Eine Ufermatte soll sich ja mit Wasser vollsaugen.

Sinn des Ganzen soll es sein, eine optische Abrenzung zwischen Ufer und Teichbeginn zu schaffen; insbes. wg. Kindern.

Deione Zeichnungen sind übrings klasse!!!! Aber eine Frage hätte ich hierzu: Auf der 3. Zeichnung von links sieht es so aus, als sei die Folie nicht senkrecht hochgestellt worden sein; was ist da mit der Kapillarsperre?

Viele Grüße


----------



## julinda (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kapillarsperre*

Achso: Ich glaube auch, dass ich bei einem angelegten kleinen Wall wohl besser einen Überlauf schaffen kann, da ich hierfür den Wall ja nur kurz "unterbrechen" müsste.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt meine - sicherlich verwirrenden - Ideen nachvollziehen


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kapillarsperre*

Hi Julinda,

auf Deiner Zeichnung sieht das so aus als ob Du einen Uferwall mit Moorbeet anlegen möchtest, da sollte der Bereich hinter dem Wall etwas größer sein damit Du ordentlich bepflanzen kannst. Denk auch an eine Saugende Matte ala grünen Teppich und denk auch daran, dass dann einiges an Wasser verdunstet. Obendrauf kannst Du den Wall gut mit z.B. Polygonalplatten belegen oder die Steinvariante wie bei mir, allerdings sammeln sich bei mir im Teich zwischen den Steinen immer wieder Tannennadeln und die müssen per Hand zwischen den Steinen hervorgeholt werden - blöde Arbeit, heute würde ich nur mit ganz wenigen Steinen und viel Sand + diesen Platten bauen.

PS: wenn Du schon neu baust, überleg dir auch eine Ecke (gegenüber dem Wassereinlauf Teich + Windgünstige Lage) in der Du einen Skimmer unterbringen kannst, ich meine so einen Standskimmer. Also, dass Du bei diesem Bereich eine entsprechend teiefe Stufe einplanst um auch vom Teichrand immer bequem ans Skimmerkörbchen zu kommen. Meine Flachzone ist leider zu flach und so muss ich nun nen Stein mitten im Teich platzieren um den Skimmer zu positionieren.


Mach doch mal ein Foto von der jetzigen Situation


----------



## julinda (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kapillarsperre*

Hi Ralf!!!

Nein nein, kein Moorbeet! Ich dachte mir: Einfach nur nen kleinen Wall (so quasi als Abgrenzung zum Teich und zwecks besserer Anlegung eines Überlaufs) und direkt hinter den Wall die Kapillarsperre; aufgefüllt mit Kies. Sollte doch klappen, oder :?

Kann ich Steine u.a. dann einfach so auf die Folie die den kleinen Wall bedeckt legen oder muss ich die Folie noch gesndert schützen; ich glaube, für eine Stein oder eine Matte wird da nämlich kein Platz mehr bleiben.

Ohoh, der Skimmer .......... das nächste worum ich mich künnern werden muss. Obwohl: Eigentlich sollte doch meine Pumpe genügen, oder?

Bilder folge (ich hoffe spätestens zum WE). Die Umrisse des Teiches sind noch da; wenn auch leicht beschädigt aufgrund des Schnees und des Regens. Die - bisweilen kaum vorhandene - Tiefe ist mit Schmelz- und Regenwasser gefüllt


----------



## Annett (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kapillarsperre*

Hallo Julinda.

Hast Du mal ein Foto von der "Ecke", wo der Teich hin soll und/oder eine Skizze mit den Außenmaßen? Damit man mal eine Vorstellung von der Größenausdehnung bekommt...

Das beste, was Du gegen ein Reinfallen von Kindern machen kannst sind m.M.n. drei Sachen:

1. Aufklären (Eltern + Kinder) - kleine Kinder dürfen nur unter Aufsicht an den Teich. Immer!! Es wurde hier schon über schreckliche Ereignisse berichtet und das sollte sich einfach nicht wiederholen!

2. Ein unüberwindbarer Zaun um den Teich, bis die Kinder groß genug sind, das Ganze zu begreifen. Wie oft ist man mal für 3 Min. abgelenkt....

3. Ein breiter, sumpfiger Ufergraben (nach Deinem angedachten Wall), bepflanzt mit den tollsten Sumpfpflanzen. Dieser Graben ist nicht so interessant, wie das freie Wasser. Der Sumpf wird die Kinder vom Überqueren seiner selbst eher abhalten und fällt darin ein Kind doch mal hin, dann gibt das ohne überstaute Bereiche maximal dreckige Klamotten. Außerdem geht der Teich so extrem natürlich in den Garten-/Staudenbereich über und wirklich nicht wie ein Fremdkörper darin.

Aufgeschüteter Kies/Steine haben den Nachteil, dass sie abrutschen und auch schnell verdrecken können... ich würde so nicht mehr bauen!

Was Deine Frage zur Zeichnung betrifft, so weiß ich leider nicht, was Du meinst. Im 3. Bild von links ist doch ganz links außen eine senkrechte schwarze "Folie" zu sehen.


----------



## julinda (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kapillarsperre*

Sorry Annett, meinte das 3. Bild von rechts  (zu arbeiten und sich gleichzeitig um seine Teichplanung zu kümmern bringt einen doch schon mal durcheinander )

Hier mal zwei ältere Fotos; nachdem die alte Folie entfernt wurde. Zwischenzeitlich wurde das "Loch" rechts und insb. links noch etwas vergrößert, ebenso der Bereich zur - mittlerweile ehemaligen - Wiese (sprich hier wurde das "Loch" etwas verengt).

Da ist wohl nichts mit Ufergraben 

Hoffe die Fotos helfen weiter


----------

